# Sóc a Bcn o Estic a Bcn?



## Cracker Jack

Es tracta de la diferencia entre ser/esser i estar.  Sé que estar s'utiliza com verb auxiliar en frases passives, participi present.  Sé també que en castellà, té la mateixa funció.  No obstant, sempre he tingut aquest dubte pel que fa l'ús de estar per la localizatció d'un objecte.

Podrieu senyalar quines d'aquestes frases són correctes?

1. Estic a Barcelona.

2. Sóc a Barcelona.

3. Bcn està entre L'H i Badalona.

4. Bcn és entre L'H i Badalona. 

Així mateix vull saber hi ha diferencia sobre l'ús de ser i estar segun les regions de Catalunya que sigui central, occidental, etc.  Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Domtom

Cracker Jack said:


> Podrieu senyalar quines d'aquestes frases són correctes?
> 
> 1. Estic a Barcelona.
> 
> 2. Sóc a Barcelona.
> 
> 3. Bcn està entre L'H i Badalona.
> 
> 4. Bcn és entre L'H i Badalona.
> 
> Així mateix vull saber hi ha diferencia sobre l'ús de ser i estar segun les regions de Catalunya que sigui central, occidental, etc. Moltes gràcies.


 
Em sembla que les dues primeres son correctes, però m'agrada més "sóc a Barcelona".

Si la 3 o la 4, jo diria que és millor la 3.

T'ha respost un català de la provincia de Barcelona, que parla el català típic d'aquesta zona.

NOTA: D'altra banda, la frase "m'estic a Barcelona" vol dir "visc a Barcelona" i és d'ús comú entre els catalanoparlants de la Catalunya Nord.


----------



## betulina

Hola, CJ!

Segons la normativa:



Cracker Jack said:


> No obstant, sempre he tingut aquest dubte pel que fa l'ús de estar per la localizatció d'un objecte.
> 
> Podrieu senyalar quines d'aquestes frases són correctes?
> 
> 1. Estic a Barcelona. = Visc / treballo a Barcelona
> 
> 2. Sóc a Barcelona.  = Ara mateix em trobo a Barcelona
> 
> 3. Bcn està entre L'H i Badalona.
> 
> 4. Bcn és entre L'H i Badalona.
> 
> Així mateix vull saber hi ha diferencia sobre l'ús de ser i estar segun les regions de Catalunya que sigui central, occidental, etc.  Moltes gràcies.



-Si els subjectes animats "estan" en un lloc, vol dir que hi viuen o hi treballen.

-Si els subjectes animats "són" en un lloc, vol dir que en aquell moment s'hi troben. "Estar" té més un sentit de permanència (per exemple, diries "vaig estar tota la tarda a casa").

-Els subjectes inanimats (els objectes, les ciutats...) "són" als llocs. ("Les claus són al calaix"  - "les claus estan al calaix"  - encara que, almenys a la zona de Barcelona, se sent molt més la segona, com en castellà).

-Per descriure la qualitat dels subjectes inanimats s'utilitza el verb "ser": "L'aigua és freda"  - "l'aigua està freda"  -encara que, també, el que més se sent és la segona, com en castellà.

No sé si hi ha alguna diferència (pel que fa a la normativa) entre dialectes, però ho dubto.

Espero que et serveixi!


----------



## belén

Un poquet de mallorquí 

On ets? Som a Palma 
On estàs? Estic a Palma - Em sona estrany, no diria malament, però no "ortodoxe".
On són ses claus? Són al calaix - Em sona bé.
On estàn ses claus? Estàn al calaix - Em sona malament.


----------



## Samaruc

La normativa a València, evidentment, és la mateixa. En l'ús col·loquial i poc acurat de la llengua hi ha una evident interferència del castellà i molt sovint es calquen els usos castellans de "ser" i "estar", però la normativa és clara i coincideix amb el que s'ha dit ja. Al punt 33.3 de la Gramàtica Normativa Valenciana de l'AVL (pàgina 314) s'explica amb detall.

Només se m'acut afegir al que ja s'ha comentat que, en certs casos, traduïm els verbs castellans "estar" o "ser" per l'impersonal "haver-hi". Per exemple:

Truquen al timbre:

Castellà: ¿Quién es?
Català: Qui hi ha?
Frases presentacionals:

Castellà: En la calle están tus amigos.
Català: Al carrer hi ha els teus amics.


----------



## Samaruc

belen said:


> On són ses claus? Són al calaix



Ara m'has provocat un dubte, Belén... Alterneu així els articles ("SES claus" però "aL calaix")? No diríeu "a(n) ES calaix"?

Salut!


----------



## HyphenSpider

> En l'ús col·loquial i poc acurat de la llengua hi ha una evident interferència del castellà i molt sovint es calquen els usos castellans de "ser" i "estar", però la normativa és clara i coincideix amb el que s'ha dit ja.


 
Com dius, en la parla col·loquial, de vegades, les dues opcions sonen bé. Per exemple, *sense tenir en compte les normes*, diria que les tres primeres frases del primer missatge estan "bé". 

És més, m'atreviria a dir que t'acceptarien qualsevol de les dues primeres frases en un exercici tipus redacció o alguna cosa així.

Sort.


----------



## belén

Samaruc said:


> Ara m'has provocat un dubte, Belén... Alterneu així els articles ("SES claus" però "aL calaix")? No diríeu "a(n) ES calaix"?
> 
> Salut!



Uy si, tens tota sa raó... En es calaix, en es calaix...


----------



## Moi_elise

A Alacant emprem molt més el verb "estar" que no el verb "ser". Diríem per tant "Estic a Barcelona" i "Barcelona està entre L'H i Badalona" (almenys a la zona de la Marina Baixa). 
Però la normativa és la mateixa, és clar.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies per les vostres respostes.  No savia que estic a Bcn vol dir que hi treballo o hi visc.  Pensava en espanyol en el qual aquesta frase només indicar localizatcio.  Gràcies una altra vegada.


----------



## ^NiNa^

betulina said:


> Hola, CJ!
> 
> Segons la normativa:
> 
> 
> 
> -Si els subjectes animats "estan" en un lloc, vol dir que hi viuen o hi treballen.
> 
> -Si els subjectes animats "són" en un lloc, vol dir que en aquell moment s'hi troben. "Estar" té més un sentit de permanència (per exemple, diries "vaig estar tota la tarda a casa").
> 
> 
> Així doncs, jo podria tenir la següent conversa telefònica?
> 
> - Hola, que està la Maria?
> - Està aquí però ara no hi és.


----------



## betulina

^NiNa^ said:


> Així doncs, jo podria tenir la següent conversa telefònica?
> 
> - Hola, que està la Maria?
> - Està aquí però ara no hi és.



 Suposo que sí, però seria una mica irreal.

Això m'ha fet recordar que a casa meva, quan era petita, quan algú ens trucava a mi o als meus germans i deia "que està X?" mons pares ens cridaven i deien "X, que estàs?", en el sentit de si ja estàvem de fer el que fos.    Crec que s'entendria més això que el que dius de si hi viu o si no... al meu entendre, almenys.


----------



## panjabigator

Bon dia a tothom!

I'm a bit confused between the differences here between castellà and català.  Could you give me some sentences that show estar in one language and ser in the other?  

And this use of "estar-se" to mean "viure," does this also exist in castellà?

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## betulina

Hola, Panja!

Al llarg del fil hem parlat d'algunes diferències entre el català i el castellà. Alguns exemples d'ús podrien ser:



> -Si els subjectes animats "són" en un lloc, vol dir que en aquell moment s'hi troben.



*Sóc *al tren (=en aquest moment em trobo al tren) -- *Estoy* en el tren



> -Els subjectes inanimats (els objectes, les ciutats...) "són" als llocs. ("Les claus són al calaix"  - "les claus estan al calaix"  - encara que, almenys a la zona de Barcelona, se sent molt més la segona, com en castellà).



Les claus *són *al calaix -- Las llaves *están* en el cajón



> -Per descriure la qualitat dels subjectes inanimats s'utilitza el verb "ser": "L'aigua és freda"  - "l'aigua està freda"  -encara que, també, el que més se sent és la segona, com en castellà.



L'aigua *és *freda -- El agua *está* fría

Sobre "estar-se" en el sentit de "viure" en castellà, jo diria que sí, que es diu "estar". Crec que pel context es pot diferenciar si es tracta d'una localització puntual o permanent. Però que ens ho confirmi algú altre.


----------



## Amandla

1. Estic a Barcelona.

 2. Sóc a Barcelona.

 3. Bcn està entre L'H i Badalona.

 4. Bcn és entre L'H i Badalona.

Crec que la 1 i la 2 són totalment correctes però dependrà de per a que les utilitzis, hauràs d'usar o bé estar o bé ser. 

La 3 és incorrecte perquè Barcelona sempre _és _entre l'Hospitalet i Badalona. No és un estat temporal, sinó que sempre és allà. 

En aquestes frases la diferència radica en que el verb estar s'utilitza per a quelcom temporal. Llavors utilitzaràs "estic a barcelona" quan només sigui de pas. Si vius a Barcelona utilitzaràs "sóc". 

No estic segura del que acabo de dir (i no m'he llegit els altres posts) però crec que és així.


----------



## Amandla

Vale em sembla que ho he dit al revés...


----------



## Lumia

Em sembla que esteu confonent en un cas _estar_ amb _estar-se_.

En el cas de "viure", cal que el verb _estar_ adopti la forma pronominal (_estar-se_) perquè tingui aquest significat: "s'està a casa d'uns parents". I el mateix per a "treballar": "ha aconseguit una plaça a la UB i s'està al campus de Diagonal".

He consultat tot el que tinc a mà de normativa i no trobo res que indiqui que l'ús d'_estar_ en aquests casos sigui correcte, a diferència d'_estar-se_. El DIEC, per exemple, indica que aquest significat implica l'ús del verb pronominal i el material que la Universitat Jaume I té en línia en parla per dir que l'ús de _ser_, tradicional, en aquest sentit ha estat absorbit per _estar-se_ (no pas per _estar_):

"Cal recordar que _estar_-_se_ ha anat adquirint, fins i tot, el significat de ‘fer estada, allotjar-se’, ‘residir, viure’, ‘treballar’, etc., i que és preferible quan es vol posar l’èmfasi en la permanència, ja que l’ús de _ser_ en alguns casos pot ser ambigu."


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Lumia.  Llavors ha de ser "estar-se" per força. Ho tenia mal entès, doncs.

Aleshores, "estic a Barcelona" en realitat no vol dir res... no?


----------



## Lumia

betulina said:


> Gràcies, Lumia.  Llavors ha de ser "estar-se" per força. Ho tenia mal entès, doncs.
> 
> Aleshores, "estic a Barcelona" en realitat no vol dir res... no?


 
Podria voler dir "no moure's, no allunyar-se d'un lloc durant un temps més o menys llarg", però caldria algun context que ho deixés clar: "Cada setmana estic a Barcelona dos o tres dies", per exemple. Com que implica una durada llarga, veig difícil d'usar el present en el sentit de moment puntual actual.

Seria l'accepció 1 del verb _estar_:
"*1 *_1 _v. intr. [LC] No moure’s, no allunyar-se, d’un lloc, romandre-hi, durant un espai de temps més o menys llarg. Vam trobar-los sota el pont: estaven allí, armats. Quantes hores hi van haver d’estar? Demà serem a Vic a les vuit: hi estarem quatre hores. Vaig estar un any fora del meu país." 

Fixa't que els exemples que donen són en passat (s'ha pogut comprovar que la durada és més o menys llarga) o en futur (es preveu que la durada sigui més o menys llarga).


----------



## betulina

Sí, l'ús que en conec és amb aquest sentit de durada. En el cas que dius en present a mi em sortiria dir-ho amb "estar-se" ("cada setmana m'estic a Barcelona dos o tres dies").

Bé, moltes gràcies.


----------



## La_Martona

^NiNa^ said:


> betulina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, CJ!
> 
> Així doncs, jo podria tenir la següent conversa telefònica?
> 
> - Hola, que està la Maria?
> - Està aquí però ara no hi és.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que jo sàpiga, és incorrecte dir això en una conversa telefònica, ja que s'ha de dir:
> 
> -Que hi ha la Maria?
> -Que hi és la Maria?
> -Que està la Maria?
Click to expand...


----------



## rainbow84uk

La_Martona said:


> ^NiNa^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Que jo sàpiga, és incorrecte dir això en una conversa telefònica, ja que s'ha de dir:
> 
> -Que hi ha la Maria?
> -Que hi és la Maria?
> -Que està la Maria?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A la uni em van ensenyar que es pot dir 'Que hi ha la Maria?' o 'Que hi és la Maria?'
> 
> A més, em van dir que 'Sóc a Plaça Catalunya' és correcte per un estat que no sigui permanent (encara que en castellà seria 'estoy'), però que 'Estic a Plaça Catalunya' seria possible si vols dir 'He estat molta estona esperant aquí a Pl. Cat.', per exemple. Vaig aprendre que 'm'estic' és sinonim de 'visc'.
> 
> Don't know how correct any of those things were, or indeed if they were standard or regional - they came from various teachers from Girona, Barna, Tarragona and L'Alacant!
> 
> Lauren x
Click to expand...


----------



## Domtom

A mi no em sona _què hi ha la Maria_ (o en Joan, en Pepito, la teva mare...), i sí, en canvi, _què hi és..._ (de fet, és com ho dic sempre i com ho sento a dir).

Sí, _m'estic _a Barcelona (per exemple) vol dir _visc_ a Barcelona.

Què està la Maria? Sí, d'acord, aquesta forma es un castellanisme, no ho diem així.


----------

